# Best glass cleaning snail?



## MissMinerva (Aug 16, 2004)

Hi all,

I'm wondering which snails are the best for cleaning green algae from glass, without harming plants. Or which larger snails are good in general for planted tanks. I already have tons of MTS and a few ramshorns. The ramshorns pretty much hang out on the floating plants.

Thanks for any info!!

Jan


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

I vote nerites.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I second that vote. Olive nerites will clean every surface of your tank.


----------



## MissMinerva (Aug 16, 2004)

O.K., then! Where do I get them from?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I should have anticipated that question.

www.azgardens.com
www.aquaticplantdepot.com
www.crayfishshop.com


----------



## MissMinerva (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks, GMOP! I also just saw some on Aquabid!!


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Are Nerites as good in freshwater as "turbo snails" are in saltwater? I had some of those in the early 90s and they were amazing cleaners.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Never having had a saltwater tank I couldn't say. I hardly ever clean glass and the leaves of all the anubias are free of green spot. Nothing else eats green spot. The snails will lay little sesame seed looking eggs everywhere for the first few weeks, but then they seem to stop.


----------



## MissMinerva (Aug 16, 2004)

One more question: Will they climb out of open top tanks?

Will they reproduce at all in freshwater?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Not usually and no.


----------

